# biketrial online magazin



## JP Trialer (20. Juni 2011)

Hallo,

da ich mich nun seit ca. 5 Jahren mit Websites beschäftige, habe ich nun eine kleine Projektidee gehabt, die sich aber nur lohnt wenn es aktive Nutzer gibt. Da die Trialergemeinde relativ "klein" ist, lohnt es sich nur wenn Interesse von eurer Seite aus besteht. Um nicht unnötig Geld und Zeit zu investieren dachte ich mir kläre ich das vorher ab.

Da es für den deutschen Trialer zwar die Trialsport gib, dort jedoch nur fetzenweise was zum Biketrial drin steht und es zwar viele Seiten mit vielen Informationen, jedoch kein Bündel gibt, wäre es doch sinnvoll ein Biketrialportal zu erschaffen, wie es noch nicht existiert.

Inhalte wäre z.B.:
-Blog
-Menschen
-Technik
-Video
-Bikemarkt
-Schrauberhilfe
-Biketrialschule


Ein Forum z.B. wäre nicht dabei, da dieses Forum ja super läuft.

Naja bevor ich noch mehr Beweggründe und Ideen auftische hätte ich gerne ersteinmal eure Meinung dazu.


----------



## Shoko (20. Juni 2011)

Find ich nicht schlecht. Mach doch einfach mal los. Ich denk da werden sich schon welche einklinken.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JP Trialer (20. Juni 2011)

Shoko schrieb:


> Find ich nicht schlecht. Mach doch einfach mal los. Ich denk da werden sich schon welche einklinken.



So einfach ist das nicht. Einfach los machen...so sind schon viele Halbgute Websites entstanden. Zuerst braucht man ein gutes Konzept und das Konzept sollte auf die Nutzer abgestimmt sein. 
Deshalb versuche ich erst herauszufinden ob es sich überhaupt lohnt Geld in eine Zusatzdomain und viel zeit zu investieren.

Insgesamt aber schön schon einmal einen potenziellen Nutzer gefunden zu haben!


----------



## TRAILER (20. Juni 2011)

wenn du sowas machst musst du viel unterwegs sein zu jedem großen wettkampf(weltweit).
interviews, video aufnahmen, du musst jeden tag jeden schnipssel finden sei es in spanien oder neuseeland.
also musst du auch spanisch und neuseeländisch können usw.
also viel zu tun für einen alleine.


----------



## Sherco (20. Juni 2011)

Gibt es ja auch schon. 
Siehe Tribalzine


----------



## JP Trialer (20. Juni 2011)

TRAILER schrieb:


> wenn du sowas machst musst du viel unterwegs sein zu jedem großen wettkampf(weltweit).
> interviews, video aufnahmen, du musst jeden tag jeden schnipssel finden sei es in spanien oder neuseeland.
> also musst du auch spanisch und neuseeländisch können usw.
> also viel zu tun für einen alleine.



Darum geht es ja. Für eine Einzelperson ist es zu viel Aufwand. Ich denke die Information über Produkte zu bekommen etc. ist nicht das Problem. Wäre ja schließlich Werbung für die Marken. Wettkampfberichte und Einzelstorys müssen halt von mehreren Personen geliefert werden. Deshalb ist es wichtig eine starke Community im Rücken zu haben. Soweit ich weiß haben wir hier einige Wettkampfsportler die international weit vertreten sind, andere mit vielen Kontakten... das ganze ist nicht alleine zu bewältigen. Mir geht es darum eine gute Grundlage für ein solches Projekt zu schaffen.



> Gibt es ja auch schon.
> Siehe Tribalzine



Genau...aber nicht auf deutsch...GoogleTranslate?! Pappalapapp.
Man muss das Rad nicht neu erfinden...aber es gibt ja auch nicht nur einen Hersteller von Rädern. Ich denke eine gut funktionierende Seite mit gutem Inhalt wäre auch eine große Bereicherung für den deutschen Trialsport. Repräsentativ, informativ und aktuell.


----------



## MaxTTH (20. Juni 2011)

Ich persönlich fände es eine gute Sache, aber als Jemand der keine News verpassen will und deshalb jeden Tag Foren, Trial-Inside und Tribalzine checke wäre eine weitere Seite mit dem selben Inhalt wenig sinnvoll. (Auch wenn ich Sie sicher auch besuchen würde). 
Wenn du News auf deutsch haben willst, frag Tribalzine oder Trial-Inside die wären sicher dankbar wenn du ihre News auf deutsch übersetzen würdest!
Wenn das ganze allerdings gut gemacht ist und sich Inhaltlich von den anderen Seiten abhebt, würde es sicherlich ein Erfolg! Und Leute die dir News zuschicken würden gibt es auch genug 

Viele Grüße
Max


----------



## JP Trialer (20. Juni 2011)

Natürlich wären die wichtigsten Informationen die gleichen. Schau dir eine Französische Tageszeitung im Vergleich zu einer Deutschen an. Die Wichtigsten Informationen sind die gleichen. Aber was ist mit lokalen unterschieden in diesem Fall Wettbewerben und Teamnews.
Außerdem sprichst du genau das an, was viele Nutzer nervt.
Du checkst täglich Foren, Trial-Inside und Tribalzine ab. Was ist mit dem Trialer, der nicht den Überblick über alle Foren hat, der kein Französisch kann, der einfach keine Zeit hat die Informationen zu filtern.
Genau so welche Leute wie dich bräuchte ich dann z.B. als "Redakteur" um Informationen der Woche zu filtern und die wichtigsten niederzuschreiben, selbst wenns fast nur ne Übersetzung ist.
Das ist Aufwand, aber wer sagt das Aufwand sich nicht lohnt. Man nehme eine gute Website die mit allen Versehen ist (Usability, web2.0, SEO, SEM,...) und einige fähige Redakteure und dann könnte soein Projekt erfolgreich sein.
Ich denke wenn sich ein kleines Team finden lässt, dass aktiv eine Seite (von inhaltlicher Seite aus) mitgestalten würde, ließe sich ein Bündel von Informationen und Neuigkeiten rund um den Trialsport ergeben wie es in Deutschland noch nicht existiert. 
Also wenn du Max z.B. dich bereit erklären würdest daran mitzuarbeiten wäre schoneinmal ein Grundstein gelegt.


----------



## ecols (21. Juni 2011)

Gute Idee.. Ich mach auch konzeptionell mit.. Hab dich im ICQ kontaktiert..


----------



## JP Trialer (21. Juni 2011)

ecols schrieb:


> Gute Idee.. Ich mach auch konzeptionell mit.. Hab dich im ICQ kontaktiert..


Rein konzeptionell wäre ein Zweierteam da auch ausreichend. In Absprache mit 2-3 Redakteuren könnten wir also anfangen.

Gibt es freiwillige die in der internationalen Biketrialszene aktiv sind und bereit wären ein wenig Zeit Pro Woche/Tag zu investieren? 

@Max: würdest du dich bereit erklären aktiv teilzunehmen?


----------



## MisterLimelight (21. Juni 2011)

Anfangs war ich skeptisch und dachte, dass ein Button mit deutscher Sprache bei Tribalzine, Trial-Inside, ... wesentlich besser wäre. Aber warum nicht gleich selber machen. Ist am Anfang bestimmt eine Menge Arbeit, die sich aber nach einiger Zeit auszahlen könnte. Tribalzine bekommt die meisten Info´s ja zugespielt. Die gilt es dann "nur" noch ein wenig ins textliche Gewand zu stecken und fertig ist der Bericht.
Grundsätzlich sollte man sich die Teams ins Boot holen, die eh eine eigene Seite haben. Da kommt man schonmal an Info´s die nicht überall stehen. Jemand müsste die Internationalen Magazine durchforsten und ein best-of übersetzen. Weiterhin könnte man über Trialshops Neuigkeiten präsentiert bekommen. Die Shops sollten dann parallel Anzeigen schalten können = 2 Fliegen mit einer Klappe.

Aktuelles Beispiel: Am Wochenende war EM in Italien. Ich fand´s mal nicht einfach an Ergebnisse zu kommen. Irgendwer hatte mit jemanden vor Ort telefoniert, da sickerten dann ein paar Info´s durch. Und irgendwann waren dann auch Ergebnisse auf Trial-Inside zu sehen (nachdem die Seite wieder lief, da sie überlastet war). Bei Tribalzine gab´s erst gestern Ergebnisse. Elmar-H.de war recht schnell, danke. Dabei wär´s so einfach: Ein anwesender macht ein Bild vom Ergebnismonitor vor Ort mit seinem Handy und schickt´s an "die Redaktion" (, die dann natürlich auch zügig sein muss).

Ich denke, dass es ein Selbstläufer werden könnte, wenn Anfangs regelmäßig >1 Bericht pro Tag entsteht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JP Trialer (21. Juni 2011)

Hättest du Lust und Zeit mitzumachen?


----------



## Sticiouz (21. Juni 2011)

Ich hatte vor einiger zeit mal angefangen damit, das Projekt aber nie zu Ende gebracht. Die Erstellung des Inhalts ist dann doch sehr zeitaufwändig und daran mangelt es mir momentan sehr. Die Seite ist noch richtig Beta aber die Funktionalität ist weitestgehend gegeben. Natürlich ist auch die Domain ´ne Testdomain. Sollte mal unter Trialers.de laufen.. aber wie gesagt.. ich hab´s nie geschafft es mal zu Ende zu bringen.

http://trialersadmin.bplaced.net/wordpress/

Wen Ihr Lust habt könnten wir gemeinsam mal weiter machen.

Cheers
*S*


----------



## -Sebastian- (21. Juni 2011)

Ich würde mich gerne beteiligen. Bin im August bei der WM und könnte Artikel, Interviews und Live Blog mit Ergebnissen liefern. Kosten für Domain und Hosting refinanzieren sich schnell über Adwords o.Ä. Das sollte kein Problem darstellen. 

Hast Du Dir schon über die Technik Gedanken gemacht? Da könnte ich eventuell auch helfen.


----------



## JP Trialer (22. Juni 2011)

-Sebastian- schrieb:


> Ich würde mich gerne beteiligen. Bin im August bei der WM und könnte Artikel, Interviews und Live Blog mit Ergebnissen liefern. Kosten für Domain und Hosting refinanzieren sich schnell über Adwords o.Ä. Das sollte kein Problem darstellen.
> 
> Hast Du Dir schon über die Technik Gedanken gemacht? Da könnte ich eventuell auch helfen.



Die Refinanzierung wird kein Problem werden. Die Kosten halten sich dabei aber ja auch ersteinmal in grenzen, das ist kein Problem. 
Bei der Technik habe ich mit Ecols genügend Hilfe denke ich. Sobald es Schwierigkeiten gibt, komme ich aber auf dein Angebot zurück.

Am besten sendest du mir mal per PN deine Email oder so, damit wir den Kontakt zwischen allen die mithelfen auslagern können.


----------



## JP Trialer (22. Juni 2011)

Sticiouz schrieb:


> Ich hatte vor einiger zeit mal angefangen damit, das Projekt aber nie zu Ende gebracht. Die Erstellung des Inhalts ist dann doch sehr zeitaufwändig und daran mangelt es mir momentan sehr. Die Seite ist noch richtig Beta aber die Funktionalität ist weitestgehend gegeben. Natürlich ist auch die Domain ´ne Testdomain. Sollte mal unter Trialers.de laufen.. aber wie gesagt.. ich hab´s nie geschafft es mal zu Ende zu bringen.
> 
> http://trialersadmin.bplaced.net/wordpress/
> 
> ...



Die Technische Umsetzung ist schon in den Grundzügen und wird komplett neu erstellt. Trotzdem danke für dein Angebot. Wenn du Lust und etwas Zeit hast, dich als Redakteur zu engagieren wäre das aber auch eine große Hilfe!


----------



## erwinosius (22. Juni 2011)

Ich finds net gute Sache auch wenn ich mich nicht direkt beteiligen kann. Mal eine Infoseite wo man sich allgemein über den Trialsport informieren kann (also auch für Neulinge) und ein Portal von dem man über die wichtigsten News informiert wird. Gute Idee......
gruß
erwin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trialelmi (22. Juni 2011)

Ich finde es gut, wenn sich in diesem Sinne mal was tut. Ich weiss wie schwer das ist alle Infos zusammenzusuchen. Ich mache das seid 1999 alleine im Netz, aber rein bezogen auf den Wettbewerbssport. Aber irgendwann wirds mich ja nicht mehr geben und seid ich 2004 aktiv zumindest kein Wettbewerbstrial mehr fahre, habe ich wenig Berichte Fotos dazu beigesteuert. Damals habe ich sogar 90% aller Berichte in der Trialsport geschrieben und bebildert, da ich angefangen von der NDM DM SDM IBRMV auch alles aktiv 10 Jahre mitgefahren bin. 
Es fehlen in dem Segment immer die Aktiven. Die Kosten sind auch nicht wirklich hoch.


----------



## Sherco (1. Juli 2011)

Um das mal aufzufrischen.
Wäre es nicht auch möglich,eine Mitwirkung an Tribalzine zu liefern?
Gibts es ja in französisch,englisch und Spanisch,da wäre doch bestimmt noch Raum für eine deutsche Entsprechung.
Fragen kostet ja nichts.


----------



## trialelmi (2. Juli 2011)

Sherco schrieb:


> Um das mal aufzufrischen.
> Wäre es nicht auch möglich,eine Mitwirkung an Tribalzine zu liefern?
> Gibts es ja in französisch,englisch und Spanisch,da wäre doch bestimmt noch Raum für eine deutsche Entsprechung.
> Fragen kostet ja nichts.


Ja ist möglich. Ich hab auch da schon länger meine Fühler hin. Jebe kann ich auch deutsche Texte schicken. Übersetzer hat er selber. Mit Fotos mache ich das schon seid 2010  mit ihm.


----------



## JP Trialer (25. September 2011)

Hier ein kleines preview das eine Version der Seite zeigt. Ist nicht ganz aktuell aber ich dachte, wo die Seite bald fertig ist, kann man ja schonmal was zeigen.







Die Inhalte sind übrigens nur Platzhalter


----------



## ZocK77 (3. Oktober 2011)

sieht schonmal super aus!


----------



## ecols (4. Oktober 2011)

Deine Datenbankkollation stimmt noch nicht.. Oder geht der Zeichensatz irgendwo anders kaputt?


----------



## JP Trialer (5. Oktober 2011)

ecols schrieb:


> Deine Datenbankkollation stimmt noch nicht.. Oder geht der Zeichensatz irgendwo anders kaputt?



Lag daran das es ein direkt in die Datenbank kopierter Text war, das Problemen ist inzwischen längst behoben.


Ich habe die Seite nun so weit, dass ich ein paar engagierten Schreibern, Kritikern die Möglichkeit geben würde die Seite in Augenschein zu nehmen.
Warum? 

1. Bevor die Seite veröffentlicht werden kann, muss sie mit anständigen Artikeln gefüllt werden. Ideen für Artikel werden im Redakteur Bereich stehen, sodass nicht nur die kreativsten Köpfe etwas zu schreiben haben.

2. Eventuell auftretende Fehler, die auf meinem System nicht zu sehen sind können behoben werden.

3. Verbesserungsvorschläge können rechtzeitig berücksichtigt werden.

Wer Interesse hat schreibt mir bitte eine formlose E-Mail mit seinem Namen an [email protected]


----------



## JP Trialer (27. Oktober 2011)

Also die Seite ist jetzt prinzipiell erstmal fertig. Nun fehlen halt Inhalte, Redakteure, etc.

Bisher hat sich auch noch niemand per email bei mir gemeldet... no one volunteering?

Sonst muss ich die Seite bald ohne Inhalte veröffentlichen, was mit Sicherheit zur Folge hätte, dass die Seite einmal aufgerufen und dann vergessen würde.

Ich würde mich freuen wenn aktive Forennutzer und Trial-insider sich bereit erklären würden, die ersten Artikel ohne Gegenleistung zu schreiben. Aller Anfang ist schwer, ist aber zu schaffen.


----------



## Kohlwheelz (29. Oktober 2011)

Also ich kann nur sagen ich wäre täglich am start;D Gute Idee


----------



## markus1980 (30. Oktober 2011)

würde mich auch sehr interessieren!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JP Trialer (6. November 2011)

Also nachdem sich lediglich ein freiwilliger Redakteur gemeldet hat (danke dafür  ) habe ich die noch nicht ganz fertige Seite einfach mal online gestellt. Einige Unterseiten fehlen noch, andere bieten Verbesserungsbedarf, gebt mir mal nen Feedback.
http://trial-magazin.de/
oder
http://biketrial-magazin.de/


----------



## JP Trialer (6. November 2011)

Hui der Googlebot schaut aber schnell vorbei hab ich grad in der Zugriffsstatistik gesehen.


----------



## Bastian_77 (18. November 2011)

Also bei mir ( Win7 und Safarie ) gibts keine Umlaute ..... nur rauten oder sowas in der Art


----------



## JP Trialer (20. November 2011)

In allen Artikeln? oder nur in den ganz alten?


----------



## Sherco (20. November 2011)

Hab auch win7 und mit jeglichen Browsern keine Probleme mit Umlauten


----------



## MisterLimelight (7. Dezember 2011)

ich habe mit XP ebenfalls Probleme die älteren Texte zu entziffern.

Weiterhin verstehe ich die Eingliederung nicht. Es sind 9 Artikel in der Übersicht. Davon sind nun einzelne in die Rubriken "Leute, Sport" usw eingeteilt. Gibt´s da einen Grund?

Wenn Berichte in der "Ich-Form" vorliegen sollte man erfahren wer denn schreibt.

Es liest sich wie eine Vereinsseite. Natürlich, wenn kein anderer was beiträgt ... um den Eindruck zu vermeiden hätte man vielleicht schon 1-2 andere Artikel sammeln können oder weniger von "euch" einbringen sollen.

Ein wenig enttäuscht bin ich über den Umstand, dass wir uns die Seite mit den Motorradtrialern teilen müssen. Ist das Absicht? Darüber wurde vorab nicht ein Wort verloren. Soll es einen eigenen Fahrradtrialbereich geben? 

Viele von euch waren doch in Köln beim Nikolaustrial - warum gibt´s denn keinen Bericht?


----------



## JP Trialer (13. Dezember 2011)

MisterLimelight schrieb:


> ich habe mit XP ebenfalls Probleme die älteren Texte zu entziffern.
> 
> Weiterhin verstehe ich die Eingliederung nicht. Es sind 9 Artikel in der Übersicht. Davon sind nun einzelne in die Rubriken "Leute, Sport" usw eingeteilt. Gibt´s da einen Grund?
> 
> ...



Ältere Artikel:
Die sind auf jedem System falsch formatiert. Inzwischen passiert dieser Fehler nicht mehr, ich habe die alten Artikel nur nicht aus der Datenbank genommen.

Eingliederung:
Es ist eine Übersicht in der alle Artikel vorhanden sind. Wer nach einem speziellen Thema sucht, der kann in eine Rubrik gehen.

Ich-Form,Vereinsseite:
ALLE Artikel auf der Seite sind lediglich Platzhalter die ich von der Website meines Vereins genommen habe. Deshalb liest es sich wie eine Vereinsseite 

Motorradtrial:
Da ich hier vorerst auf wenig aktive Resonanz gestoßen bin habe ich zwischenzeitig auch Motorradtrial mit einbinden wollen, jedoch habe ich diesen Gedanken verworfen. Falls du den Inhalt der Artikel meinst kommt es wiederum daher, da die Artikel Platzhalter sind und von meiner Vereinsseite kopiert wurden.


Die Seite ist im Prinzip fertig, Verbesserungen etc würde ich nach und nach an der laufenden Seite vornehmen. Jedoch fehlt es an freiwilligen die vorerst kostenlos Artikel schreiben würden. Hier wird Hilfe benötigt, sodass die Seite möglichst zur nächsten Saison an den Start gehen kann und somit den BETA status verlässt


----------



## stonecode (20. Februar 2012)

Ich fange jetzt erst mit Trial an, kann also nicht allzuviel beisteuern was den Inhalt angeht. 
Da ich als Art Director arbeite biete ich mich aber gerne an für grafische Arbeiten, Textarbeiten und evenutelle Berichte natürlich, falls ich dort was Brauchbares zustande bringen kann.
Als Bilinguist kann ich auch gerne englische Texte übersetzen (wurde ja schon angesprochen) um diese auch den rein deutschen Lesern zugänglich zu machen.

Schicke einfach eine PM oder melde dich in ICQ (133153792) falls ich irgendwie helfen kann. Finde die Idee gut.


----------



## -Sebastian- (25. März 2012)

Lebt hier noch jemand?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -Sebastian- (29. März 2012)

Hallo Trialgemeinde,

da wurde ja viel geredet und geschrieben bisher. Ich bin letzte Woche einfach mal mit einer Seite durchgestartet.

Auf http://SixSections.com will ich vorerst mal für ein Jahr über die Wettkampfsaison 2012 bloggen. Ich werde selbst bei der Deutschen, Europa und Weltmeisterschaft dabei sein und alle Worldcups besuchen. Bei einigen Wettkämpfen der ODM, SDM oder NDM werde ich auch selbst starten und davon berichten. 

Tribal Zine ist an deutschsprachigen Artikeln interessiert. Eventuell wird es auch bei Tribal Zine deutschsprachige Artikel von mir geben. Ich denke das geht los, sobald die ersten Artikel geschrieben sind. 

Wer interessante Links hat  zum Beispiel Wettkampfinfos oder von seinem Verein  der kann sie mir gerne schicken und ich veröffentliche sie: sebastian (at) sixsections (punkt) com oder per PN hier im Forum.


Fürs erste Halbjahr will ich die Fäden noch selbst in der Hand behalten. Bis dahin ist die Seite eben einfach ein privates Blog. Mit dem Start der Worldcupsaison können wir gerne über weitere Blogger reden, weil ich dann ziemlich mit internationalen Wettkämpfen beschäftigt bin. ODM, NDM und SDM sollen aber auch nicht zu kurz kommen. Ich würde also nach je einem Freiwilligen suchen, der Artikel aus einer der Regionen liefern will. 

Wir sehen uns auf dem nächsten Wettkampf!

Grüße,
-Sebastian-


----------



## Heizerer2000 (29. März 2012)

finde ich super,wenn du mehr Infos zur DM 20" oder so brauchst melde Dich.
Gruss Peter


----------



## -Sebastian- (29. März 2012)

Hey Peter, das würde ich sogar richtig gut finden, weil ich noch nicht weiß, ob ich die lange Anfahrt auf mich nehme  Immer ran mit den Infos, ich rühre dann die Werbetrommel für euch... Is ja schon bald...
sebastian (at) sixsections (punkt) com


----------



## trialelmi (31. März 2012)

Tolle Idee Sebastian. Es gibt viel zu wenige, die so etwas machen. Thomas hatte die letzten Jahre ja auch alles gebloggt mit seinen Schatthäusern.


----------



## coaster (1. April 2012)

Ich vermisse die Zeiten, als es noch Zins gab. Etwas, dass man ohne Laptop in der Hand halten kann und Interviews und Feedback von eher unbekannten Lokal Heros, Bikechecks und sowas... Das war schon geil. Leider hab ich zu wenig Ahnung von der Scene und ich wohne fern ab von allem hier.


----------



## -Sebastian- (7. Mai 2012)

SixSections.com ist mittlerweile ganz ordentlich angelaufen. Mit bisher 40 Artikeln in den letzten zwei Monaten gibt es fast täglich neue Infos, Berichte und Interviews. Ganz aktuell eines zur DM mit Matthias Mrohs zum Beispiel. 

Ich muss auch nicht mehr alles alleine schreiben, sondern habe Unterstützung von drei weiteren Autoren. Speziell für den Hessencup könnte ich noch Unterstützung gebrauchen. Wenn also jemand Lust hat: einfach PN schicken!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

